# Prewar CWC rainbow frame hang tank bicycle count



## CWCMAN (Mar 9, 2014)

How many are out there? 
  I'm new to The Cabe but not new to collecting prewar bicycles. In my almost 30 years of collecting, I have only seen four examples of this bicycle, and that includes my bicycle. Why are the numbers so low compared to the similar rainbow framed Rollfast/Hawthorne/Snyder? 

I have never seen any printed advertisements or catalogs depicting this bicycle either. I'm sure it's out there though.

This thread is dedicated to the prewar Cleveland Welding Company rainbow frame "Hang tank" bicycle I believe made during the years of 36-38 ? and all the ones that I have seen are badged differently.

The earlier version 1935 CWC rainbow frame had the top tubes closer together "no tank". Please only post the "tank" version.

I welcome any comments or corrections on this thread by anyone with more knowledge regarding this bicycle.

All that being said, lets post them up! Pictures and literature........ I will start with my CWC.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 9, 2014)

Let me be the first to say that is coolest bike i have seem on here in a long time.


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks, I too dig this bicycle. Many bikes have come and gone but this one I would never part with. I've owned it for almost 30 years now..


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 9, 2014)

That bike is Awesome I like the colors on it!


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 13, 2014)

BUMP!

Come on Cabers. 114 views and not one piece of literature or another bicycle posted. Is this bicycle really that rare?


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 14, 2014)

*Let me be the fist*

Here is a picture of the one I have it is 38-39 badged as a Road Master The rack I believe i fom a Shelby


----------



## catfish (Mar 14, 2014)

I had one last year, but sold it before I took any photos. It was red and black.


----------



## bike (Mar 14, 2014)

*hey Catfish years ago at brim*



catfish said:


> I had one last year, but sold it before I took any photos. It was red and black.



You bought a bike from me that had 2 different horn gills-og paint
dp harris or cwc?


----------



## catfish (Mar 14, 2014)

bike said:


> You bought a bike from me that had 2 different horn gills-og paint
> dp harris or cwc?




That one I got from you was a DP Harris. That was over 15 years ago. The Road Master I bought last May, and sold in June.


----------



## bike (Mar 14, 2014)

*time flies*



catfish said:


> That one I got from you was a DP Harris. That was over 15 years ago. The Road Master I bought last May, and sold in June.




and then all runs together


----------



## catfish (Mar 14, 2014)

catfish said:


> That one I got from you was a DP Harris. That was over 15 years ago. The Road Master I bought last May, and sold in June.




And yes. It was original paint, with different horn gills on each side of the tank. I should have took photos of that.... That one is long gone too.


----------



## CWCMAN (Mar 14, 2014)

Catfish,
  I think I have pictures of that bicycle. I'll try to post tonight.

Update, sorry for some reason pictures are not uploading??


----------



## bicycle larry (Mar 14, 2014)

*perwar cwc rainbows*

wow nice bike i like it .


----------



## CWCMAN (May 24, 2014)

*Bump again!!*

It's been over two months since I originally created this thread and only one other example posted by Frankster41.

No additional examples, no literature depicting this model bicycle and no additional information by those in the know.

I know it's a fairly rare model and as mentioned before, I have only seen four other examples in almost 30 years but there must be more out there......Right???

Come on Cabers, picture collectors, literature collectors lets post something up.


----------



## frankster41 (May 24, 2014)

They must be ubber-rare!


----------



## CWCMAN (May 24, 2014)

they must be Frank...I'll be touching bases with you again this month..


----------



## 41OLDSTEED (May 25, 2014)

Hey CWC Man ! I Really Like your Bike...Was Noticing you are missing the Truss Rods...Did you ever try and find any...?...Also what kind of headlight is on it-Delta or EA Labs...I Need one for my 1937 CWC Roadmaster...


----------



## CWCMAN (May 25, 2014)

Thanks 41OLDSTEED,
 I have a nice pair of truss rods, but they are a bit to long. Came off a girls bike. I will probably cut and weld to make work but I'm still looking for the correct length truss rods though. So if anyone out there has a nice set $$

My CWC has a ribbed Delta but both EA and Delta were used and would be correct.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 29, 2014)

*More pics and an advertisment piece*


----------



## Gsbecker (Jul 31, 2014)

*1938 comet*


----------



## frankster41 (Jul 31, 2014)

Gsbecker said:


> View attachment 162600




I don't think that Comet is CWC built. more like DP Harris. Looks similar but not the same. CWC tank is a little shorter.


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 3, 2014)

*Lets get this thread back on track*






Now that all the poop bombing posts from one mentally ill individual with multiple user names has been removed, we can get back on track.

Catfish, was this your old CWC?


----------



## Fox Rider (Aug 5, 2014)

Looks like a Hawthorne


----------



## Fox Rider (Aug 13, 2014)

*looks like a roadmaster chainring*


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 19, 2014)

*Just bought this Roadmaster from Frankster41*











It's the same Roadmaster pictured earlier in this thread. I just wanted to add additional pictures.

I noted that the yellow/blue Roadmaster has peaked fenders and the blue/red Elite has the deep rounded over fenders. Both are original to the bikes.

Yellow/Blue #D15615
Blue/Red #D20005


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 20, 2014)

*WOW cool bike*



CWCMAN said:


> View attachment 165539View attachment 165538View attachment 165537View attachment 165536View attachment 165535It's the same Roadmaster pictured earlier in this thread. I just wanted to add additional pictures.
> 
> I noted that the yellow/blue Roadmaster has peaked fenders and the blue/red Elite has the deep rounded over fenders. Both are original to the bikes.
> 
> ...




You are CWC man! and VW bus man too!


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 20, 2014)

*LOL yes I am*

 yes indeed I have a duel hobby.

I'm bouncing back and fourth from this site and thesamba


----------

